

All who wander are not lost - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/all-who-wonder-are-not-lost

======
mcantor
I'm so used to reading " _Not_ all who wander are lost" that my brain
originally parsed this headline as "All who wander _are_ lost". Then I clicked
through and the URL was "all-who- _wonder_ -are-not-lost", so I went back to
check and see if I read it wrong. And I had read it wrong, but because I'd
missed the "not". So I thought, "That's funny; the submitter must have made
the same mistake and submitted it as 'wander' even though the article's title
says 'wonder'." Then I clicked through again and the article's title said
"wander".

I don't really have a point. I just wanted to share my mostly-irrelevant tale
of mental tomfoolery.

~~~
ColinDabritz
I also noticed the odd phrasing. I'm not sure if the overlap was intentional
or not, but the other phrasing is so strong this headline immediately felt
wrong to me. I believe it's originally from Tolkien, in The Lord of The Rings:

    
    
        All that is gold does not glitter,
        Not all those who wander are lost;
        The old that is strong does not wither,
        Deep roots are not reached by the frost.
    
        From the ashes a fire shall be woken,
        A light from the shadows shall spring;
        Renewed shall be blade that was broken,
        The crownless again shall be king.
    

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/All_that_is_g...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/All_that_is_gold_does_not_glitter)

Interestingly, the sentiment seems to share similarities with the article.

------
cpeterso
"All who wander are not lost" would mean " _No_ wanderers are lost". I've seen
bumper stickers with this awkward phrasing, but I think the intended meaning
is "Not all who wander are lost".

~~~
lurker19
It's archaic English, like the quotes outside punctuation rule.

------
cincinnatus
Heck I'm 41 and still not sure what to be when I grow up, despite an exit and
several train wrecks.

